# Bevel for a #6 Jointer?



## Patrickt (Aug 12, 2008)

I recently inherited a Stanley #6 an am trying to figure out what angle I should sharpen the blade at. For some reason 45 degrees popped into my head, but a buddy suggested 25. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.

P


----------



## kapena (Feb 7, 2007)

Patrickt said:


> I recently inherited a Stanley #6 an am trying to figure out what angle I should sharpen the blade at. For some reason 45 degrees popped into my head, but a buddy suggested 25. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> P


25 degrees is the general angle of most bench planes.

You can get some good how-to information if you google search "sharpening plane blades".


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

kapena said:


> 25 degrees is the general angle of most bench planes.
> 
> You can get some good how-to information if you google search "sharpening plane blades".


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. I sharpen to 25 degrees


----------

